# Epson Wf 7720 problems



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

For some reason my black cartridge leaked out into the tray the cartridges rest on ,I took all out and cleaned good refilled black and it was fine,replaced and now getting a error 031006 which best I can tell is paper jam and one place said in duplexing scanner which I have never used. But when the problem code error message came up I was using rear paper feed.took the cartridges out cleaned again and replaced ,Have checked every place paper could be and no paper. Have turned off for so long no help. Have unplugged for 30 minutes no help,any ideal? Ty in advance.


----------



## bfarinella (Sep 24, 2018)

hello,

There is a panel in the back of the printer that can open up as part of the paper path, you should be able to squeeze together the light grey tabs and open it up. open this and see if there is paper there.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes I have done this step ty


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

GUESS i WILL CONVERT MY 7610 OVER AS i HAVE IT WITH PIGMENT INK ,BUT HOW WOULD i STORE MY REUSABLE CARTRIDGES i TAKE OUT? TY


----------



## Gayle Kingsbury (Aug 19, 2019)

Sassyjo10 I was wondering if you were able to fix your Epson printer...? I read somewhere that it is a fuse issue {F1 and F2}
Error code 031006


----------



## kkbark (Sep 16, 2019)

We just set up our Epson 7720 with sublimation ink. When printing the words are blurry kind of squished together. What did I do wrong?


----------



## mailman (Jul 24, 2010)

I had an older epson that would not print on high speed, un-check high speed in your settings and do a test print. Mark


----------



## altpromotions (Feb 18, 2018)

I have the 1430 noticed my bulk system lines were interfering with the carriage, I loosened the lines a little and printed fine again.


----------

